# new case blues



## boji (Jul 14, 2005)

case 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

i bought a case on ebay, i forget the brand. the documentation was pathetic as well. it has an lcd clock and system monitor on the front panel. it was also to have lights on the front, like neon but led i think, that i cannot get to work. i took the front panel off and was surprised to see a battery there. i guess mine is ok as the clock keeps time but i cannot get any option other than military time. 

the case has several issues i need help with... it has very poor documentation. it has what i have finally realized are temperature sensors, (flat, element looking terminal ends in plastic). how do i physically attach them to the components and where exactly. i would guess on the cpu and vga it would be the heat sinks. the hard drive temp. sensor would go on the drive itself i guess. are these self sticky or should i not mess with the plastic? if not should i use(cough) tape(did i really say that)?

the case also has a cpu fan wire with a female end. is this to supply power to the cpu fan? i guess the monitor of the fan speed uses that too.

also there were two hdd hook-ups. i am lost on this one. i do not know if that is for the case lighting or what. i have one of them hooked up and see a hdd led blinking on the case. but what of the other? and why will the case lights not work.

if i figure out the brand, i will pass it on. this case is junk really. it is so lite weight it is flimsy. it seems to cool very well i must say that. it came with two exhaust fans and i added one.


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

Your lucky, most cases don't come with any documentation at all; that is generally because most of the connectors are standardised so need little explanation. If your new to pc building, they can be a little daunting though. I would suggest you send us a picture of all the leads spread out in one shot, then we can describe what each does. 

If you find the model number let us know


----------



## boji (Jul 14, 2005)

slowly over time i have figured most of it out. there were so many power wires daisy chaining here and there i guess i forgot the one for the lights. it was hidden under the hard drive, lol. 

so that leaves me with two wires that say HDD, one is hooked up. i hooked up the one that was closest to the normal switch wires for HDD and reset etc. the other hdd wire, now that i have powered up the lights and see they work, may be for the hard drive to show activity on the pretty lights.

i think the last question is about hooking up the temperature sensors. i may get the camera and take a pic of those. maybe one is supposed to slide them between the heatsinks and the board? :4-dontkno


----------



## speed_arrow (Aug 18, 2005)

*Hahaha*

LOLZ, buddy, get the bigger brand. don't just buy it cause it looks good and a good price. 

:laugh:


----------

